# What’s going on with my forum



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don’t know what has happened, all 3 devices are behaving the same, I’ve tried all sorts to get my usual home page back without success. I’ll now try to add a photo. Even where I am now is alien 👽 to me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just looks the same to me. if you are using a mobile device has it gone into Enhanced mobile view or something? There is I think a link near the bottom of the page to change it back.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, somehow on both PCs mhf now comes up very different. Long lists of gobeldygook down the left side until you get to topics and then more descriptive unnecessary garbage beside each thread.
Search 
Old Site
Forums 
MotorhomeFacts.com News and Site Help
Motorhome Facts Motorhome Insurance
Subscribers
Motorhome Rallies & Meets
Motorhome Community
General Community
Mechanical & Technical
Motorhome Travel & Touring
Classifieds
Caravanning
Motorhome Model Hints and Tips
Vendors
Active Topics
New Posts 
Last Day
Last 2 Days
Last 3 Days
Last 4 Days
Last 5 Days
Last Week
Last Two Weeks
Gallery
Personal Aire 
My Personal Aire
All Personal Aire
Browse by Username
Browse Recently Added
Browse Recently Modified
Browse Most Popular
Advanced Search
Help


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the forum as far as I am concerned, my iPads old and new, iPhones old and new, computers, old and new and even my old Sony Microsoft computer all can be logged in without any problems.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Nope, somehow on both PCs mhf now comes up very different. Long lists of gobeldygook down the left side until you get to topics and then more descriptive unnecessary garbage beside each thread.
> Search
> Old Site
> Forums
> ...


Really slow connection speed causes pages not to load and display properly Ray.
Perhaps just an intermittent glitch.

No issue here on PC or iPad.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I tend to just open FACTS in new posts view like this https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=9038109

Looks the same as ever. However I have also recently had issues with pages failing to load properly. The content seems to be there but I keep getting a warning from Chrome that its still waiting for something to load.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the same problem making MHF almost unusable - I think the management have screwed up the css code files


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My opening page using Safari.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe it is a problem only for us out of UK


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's OK for me now, but at times I do get all the text Ray showed in place of a proper page. When that happens it takes a long time to load. I do put that down to slow speeds, though I haven't noticed that other sites are slow when it happens. It doesn't happen very often.

Yesterday MHF timed out a few times and instead of loading a page it gave me an error message. While that was happening other sites were working normally.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are those of you that are having this problem using adblockers? I used adguard on Chrome and I am not having any issues. I wonder if its some new ads that are causing the problem. Can someone maybe do a screenshot of what the problem is as I am still unsure what the issues are?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

No problem with speed test - Please can someone with normal service report our problem?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan but can only see your post on phone. Thanks Drew I was waiting for your comment/crow.
Odd but it's the same problem on three PCs now.

Ray.
VB search

Search 
Old Site
Forums 
MotorhomeFacts.com News and Site Help
Motorhome Facts Motorhome Insurance
Subscribers
Motorhome Rallies & Meets
Motorhome Community
General Community
Mechanical & Technical
Motorhome Travel & Touring
Classifieds
Caravanning
Motorhome Model Hints and Tips
Vendors
Active Topics
New Posts 
Last Day
Last 2 Days
Last 3 Days
Last 4 Days
Last 5 Days
Last Week
Last Two Weeks
Gallery
Personal Aire 
My Personal Aire
All Personal Aire
Browse by Username
Browse Recently Added
Browse Recently Modified
Browse Most Popular
Advanced Search
Help
Tools 
User CP
Quick Links
Classifieds
FAQ
Members List
Advanced Search
Find My Threads
Find My Posts
User CP
Log Out
Welcome, raynipper. Visited Yesterday 22:48 Your Notifications 8,893 Subscriptions 7
Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat > General Community > Off Topic > What's going on with my forum
User Tag List

Reply
Page 2 of 2 1	2

View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread 
post #11 of 12 (permalink) Unread Today, 11:08
barryd
Senior Member

barryd's Avatar

Join Date: May 2008
Location: Richmond North Yorkshire or up an Alp. I like Guitar, Beer and flying around France on a Scooter
My Motorhome: A big White one.
Posts: 28,766
Thanks: 323
Thanked 1,074 Times in 933 Posts
Personal Aire
Are those of you that are having this problem using adblockers? I used adguard on Chrome and I am not having any issues. I wonder if its some new ads that are causing the problem. Can someone maybe do a screenshot of what the problem is as I am still unsure what the issues are?
Like

Distant Memories!

Follow our barmy adventures at Hank the Tanks Website or for really anarchic motorhome tomfoolery visit Motorhome Fruitcakes (Parental Guidance required)
barryd is online now Report Post 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply Thanks
post #12 of 12 (permalink) Unread Today, 11:11
baldlygo
Senior Member

baldlygo's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2006
Location: St Auvent, France
Posts: 1,308
Thanks: 17
Thanked 47 Times in 40 Posts
No problem with speed test - Please can someone with normal service report our problem?
Like
Paul
Founder of SillyLeaks
baldlygo is online now Report Post 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply Thanks
Reply	
Page 2 of 2 1	2

Quick Reply
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold
Italic
Underline

Insert Link
Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is new, I have no REPLY option, but on the phone next to the Title is a + sign which I have used to answer with.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I also had a very old VS email arrive which I answered and it’s now disappeared from sight. 
I think this is a forum fault Barry, won’t get sorted until they wake up this afternoon 😟


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive started a thread in bugs and reported it.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1...not-displaying-properly-some.html#post3100007

Maybe it will get picked up there rather than in Off Topic.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Baz. I would give up with Facts but for various friends on here. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you won't Ray. I'd miss you.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am using Adblock Plus in Safari without a problem.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On the Samsung notebook I have a usable version by gong to mobile version, but doesn´t work on the mobile???
No smilies or like buttons just the post texts.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> On the Samsung notebook I have a usable version by gong to mobile version, but doesn´t work on the mobile???
> No smilies or like buttons just the post texts.


Welcome to my world Jan!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there are three versions on the mobile. Im using Android and all three work. There is Enhanced mobile view, mobile view and the full version. The one I prefer is the standard mobile view. You should be able to find all three either at the bottom of the page or in a menu somewhere depending on which version you are currently on. Im guessing Jan and Jean are maybe both using IOS iPhones and maybe Safari. It seems its possibly a browser issue and perhaps also a location issue. So far mine works fine in Chrome (phone and laptop), Firefox, Microsoft Edge but does not work in Opera Browser in or out of the UK. Firefox seems to work fine in both the UK and Europe.

The only thing I Can suggest until they find the issue is using the mobile version (if it works) or try a different browser such as Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had enough for today, this is madness, they have to fix it before it drives me crazy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Im guessing Jan and Jean are maybe both using IOS iPhones and maybe Safari.


No, I'm using the EMV on android. It did go odd a few days ago but back to its usual now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think I'm getting any 'notifications' either now.

Ray.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure what’s going on but the forum looks totally different now. Very confusing


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, join the 'club' rws.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I don't think I'm getting any 'notifications' either now.
> 
> Ray.


I'm not sure if my notifications stopped coming through but for a few hours anyway they were going to my main inbox rather than the usual Forum box - so something had changed. All back to normal on that front anyway.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the same problem and no idea why, really annoying to say the least.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Could someone who is not currently seeing this problem please contact VS and tell them that there is a problem for very many of us which does not seem to go away.

Obviously, those of us with the problem are unable to do that...

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

I found that the Problem only occurs on my iPad but not on my iPhone very weird as it was ok in both devices before yesterday


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

No problem using my Samsung tablet here in Spain.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't tell em that GG as I have reported this thread several times and it needs fixing.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

iPhone, Kindle and Samsung laptop/notebook are all infected, so much so I am not using the forum only when I receive an email notification for a thread I am subscribing to.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Could someone who is not currently seeing this problem please contact VS and tell them that there is a problem for very many of us which does not seem to go away.
> 
> Obviously, those of us with the problem are unable to do that...
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Dave

Just reported your post.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've reported your post Dave. If you have an email address for VS post that and I'll email them too.


There's another glitch. There are 10 minutes between Geoff's post and mine yet his was not visible to me till after mine had been posted. That glitch has been going on for a while.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It may be wise for us all to go to Barry’s post in BUGS where hopefully our controllers will see how many of us are effected.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive reported it yet again in the bugs thread I started. EuroJohn has also had enough and we dont want to lose good members over this. I have also emailed VS Jeff and now reported it using the site down form online from Vertical Scope. Jeff unfortunately is on holiday but the sitedown team will hopefully respond soon.

I Dont think this is a new problem, its just one thats got worse. I seem to remember once or twice seeing the same screen of text but it rectifying itself soon after. I think Alan (Erneboy) said the same.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Baz. I've seen it dozens of times but usually I leave it a few minutes and try again it goes away. I'd been putting it down to a slow connection at my end and the page not being able to load fully, but I know next to nothing about IT so that is probably wrong.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have tried everything. It worked fine in all my browsers except Opera. Doesnt matter (Via VPN) what country I was in. Edge, Firefox, Chrome all worked except Opera which had the same problem regardless of whether the VPN (which changes my country) was on or not.

Tried every setting you can think of in Opera and also changed my DNS settings to manual (google) in Control panel. Blew away cookies, allowed MHf full access etc etc. Nothing worked in Opera. in the end I uninstalled Opera and all the user settings for it. Reinstalled it and it now works fine. Also works with the VPN on.

So if you are using Opera the only solution is a complete uninstall and reinstall. I have a feeling this will work on other browsers but its a bit drastic and I wouldnt recommend you go and do that unless you are confident you can put all your bookmarks, passwords etc all back in but somewhere there is a bug with this site and certain browsers I think. I tried a few other VS websites and they all worked fine so its just this one I think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I've reported your post Dave. If you have an email address for VS post that and I'll email them too.
> 
> There's another glitch. There are 10 minutes between Geoff's post and mine yet his was not visible to me till after mine had been posted. That glitch has been going on for a while.


I have lost 'bugs' now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*We are back to normal*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well whoopeee deee. Yes seemingly back to 'normal' again.
Hope all the reporting from us 'foreigners' made it happen.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Big thanks to Alan, Barry and anyone else that helped raise the profile, it now seems to be working and I do not need to adjust my eyes so that they overlap...

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabulous 

Alls well that ends well

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do not know if this is connected to the solved problem but for the last few day I have been receiving MHF e-mail notifications, but when I click on the link to the thread it does not work.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the controllers of this forum need to pay us a bit more attention, there seem to be so many little glitches, the forum link on the email always used to be blue on my 3 devices, making it easy to see the link, now everything is in black.


----------

